# Three In Spain



## rustyraider (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi

We are going to be travelling through Spain and thinking of switching to Three mobile which has the 'Feel At [email protected] service.

Please can anyone tell me which network Three uses in Spain and what the coverage if like?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

What ever service provider they have in Spain (and I don't know who it is), you can change this to whatever you want in the 'phone settings.

Just checked and it's Movistar and Yoigo - it's on 3's website


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Remember with 3 Feel at home it's only calls back to UK which are free or included in your plan- not calls within Spain


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Then if out for 2 months in a 12 month rolling period it will revert back to usual rates. & they 2 months are cumulative.


----------



## rustyraider (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks it the internet aspect that I want rather than the calls


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

I use it for data, it's a pretty good deal


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rustyraider said:


> Thanks it the internet aspect that I want rather than the calls


As stated previously, 3's partner in Spain is Movistar and/or Yoigo.


----------



## rustyraider (Apr 7, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> As stated previously, 3's partner in Spain is Movistar and/or Yoigo.


Thanks. Is that good or bad?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rustyraider said:


> Thanks. Is that good or bad?


They are the largest supplier (I think) and I'm told their connection for data is good.

It really depends where you will be as there isn't universal 4G in Spain - we can't get it here for example.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

rustyraider said:


> Thanks. Is that good or bad?


I have Movistar for my internet and land line. It's a huge company here in Spain. I've been with them since moving here, and only had a problem once, which they came and fixed quickly. Internet reliability varies depending on where you live in Spain. 

Here's their website:

https://www.movistar.es/


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I'm with Three. After two months they have cut off my roaming. I can't use my phone at all now here!


----------



## Catzoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

I was with Three on The One Plan. Unlimited calls to uk numbers and unlimited internet. Worked fine, only 3G though. And tethering isn't allowed. After nearly 3 months they cut me off without warning. Bought a local SIM card and email'd Three who called me to explain. Roaming is only allowed for 2 months in any period. If you use phone in the uk then return abroad it resets to another 2 months roaming. As I had exceeded this there was nowt I could do. My Three sim is now blocked for 12 months. Luckily I was on a rolling contract so was able to cancel it. 
So be aware if your travels last over 2 months you will be blocked at some point. 
Happy travels


----------



## rustyraider (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks that really valuable info


----------

